# Coffee



## Paymaster

What do you all like and what are you drinking right now? I bought this yesterday and am drinking a fine cup of goodness this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus

I like expresso. Made very strong.


----------



## Cmp1

100 percent columbian for me,,,, at home,,,, out,,,, dunkin doughnuts or Tim Hortons,,,, cream no sugar,,,, I'm sweet enough,,,,


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Great Value 100% Colombian Keurig pod. It's actually pretty decent, though I'm not very particular.


----------



## TJay

I like that Kenyan AA too but it's been a while since I had it.  We like 8 o'clock whole bean about as good as anything else.  I will order some Kona coffee from Thunder Mountain Plantation for the holidays.  It's the best I've ever had but it's pretty pricey.  100% Kona beans.


----------



## Silver Britches

I don't have the guts for anything too strong, so I keep it simple.  A cup of Folgers instant coffee works for me. I got to have a lil sugar and creamer in it as well.



I don't care for real strong coffee, but most everyone else who I know that drinks the stuff, likes theirs very strong. My best friend and his gf drink some of the strongest coffee I've ever tasted. Just the smell of it will make your head spin. It smells like burning tires to me, but they love that junk. 

I have to shop in the baby food section for my coffee.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Instant coffee?  I like a good Kenyan too, but it can be hard to find, Kona is a good second. When I can actually find some of these good beans, I make Q'Luah... Like Kaluah, only better. In the evening, I love a good Cuban Espresso... or three. Cafe Bustelo works. My electric espresso machine died, and my stove top pot is garbage, so I don't do much these days.


----------



## Silver Britches

Capt Quirk said:


> Instant coffee?  I like a good Kenyan too, but it can be hard to find, Kona is a good second. When I can actually find some of these good beans, I make Q'Luah... Like Kaluah, only better. In the evening, I love a good Cuban Espresso... or three. Cafe Bustelo works. My electric espresso machine died, and my stove top pot is garbage, so I don't do much these days.





Yeah, I catch heck from others too about my instant coffee. And I am sure Paymaster wasn't expecting to hear anything about no instant coffee in this thread.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I catch heck from others too about my instant coffee. And I am sure Paymaster wasn't expecting to hear anything about no instant coffee in this thread.



Here is an alternative for you, try a Java Monster. I would recommend either Mocha Loca or Mean Bean. It is a mostly milk and sweet coffee drink, ready to drink out of the can.


----------



## biggdogg

My regular coffee is Caribou Coffee Caribou Blend. And when I want a treat, I'll order a bag of Death Wish Coffee. I like it strong enough to walk on its own with a little creamer, no sugar.


----------



## sinclair1

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I catch heck from others too about my instant coffee. And I am sure Paymaster wasn't expecting to hear anything about no instant coffee in this thread.



 that's like bringing up the McRib in the favorite BBQ thread


----------



## Slingblade

Jamaica Blue Mountain when I'm just sitting around the house, Folgers classic blend for my everyday Thermos fill for work.


----------



## little rascal

we buy the ol' dried up major brand cheap stuff and brew it weak by most standards, of course ain't none of it cheap.
I like Community Coffee, and the Chicory blend sometimes. I guess anything Breakfast blend I like. 
Someday I want to try the grind your own fresh stuff, never had it I reckon.


----------



## breathe in

i grind my own, 1/2 reg-1/2 decaf; blue mountain and kirkland decaf both from costco. real milk and a lil sugar.


----------



## Scotsman

Arbuckles' Ariosa is pretty good. Been around a long time.


----------



## Bream Pole

Where do  you get that coffee Pay.  I drink mine black.  Is that a strong coffee.  I'm hunting something new.  Right now mixing Starbucks Breakfast Blend with Charleston Roasters from Costco and grinding drip grind.


----------



## mark-7mag

I've been buying Pete's lately and really like it. I love a good cup of premium black coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Community Coffee,  dark roast


----------



## Twitcher

We like Costa Rican Tarrazu.


----------



## 3ringer

We use a whole bean coffee. We find that eight o'clock and Sams Club breakfast blend are equally good. Our coffee pot grinds the whole beans and perks it too with just one push of a button. With that said, Nothing beats a percolator of coffee on a campfire.


----------



## cramer

Jfg


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I brew myself 7 cups every morning when I get to work.  I'd go broke buying the good stuff.  I like Folgers Gourmet Supreme pretty well.  At home on the weekends, I like Kona.


----------



## Paymaster

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I catch heck from others too about my instant coffee. And I am sure Paymaster wasn't expecting to hear anything about no instant coffee in this thread.





sinclair1 said:


> that's like bringing up the McRib in the favorite BBQ thread




You can post up any coffee in this thread.



paddler said:


> Where do  you get that coffee Pay.  I drink mine black.  Is that a strong coffee.  I'm hunting something new.  Right now mixing Starbucks Breakfast Blend with Charleston Roasters from Costco and grinding drip grind.



Got it at World Market in at Town Center near Kennesaw.


----------



## HuntinJake_23

At home I have a big canister of Chock full of nuts with the sweet Italian cream creamer. At work especially on night shift it's Racetrac over Quiktrip. And I do love some commy coffee from Starbucks. Also Sprouts super market has a nice selection of whole beans that's grind up nicely!!


----------



## Rivershot

Kroger 1/2 caff. Drink a pot every morning.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow

8 o'Clock columbian whole bean. Grind my own. Drink black, no sugar no cream. Used to drink plain maxwell house ground. Discovered grinding my own beans and it changed my life.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I've got a couple I rotate through. Aldi house brand is very good for the money. I switch between breakfast blend, medium, and dark. My favorite right now is New England Coffee Brand. Their eye opener blend is quite tasty.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Caribou, Donut House, Dunkin Donuts, Green Mountain... these are my normal go to.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lately, Coffee People's Jet Fuel for the first cup, then Tully's Hawaiian Blend, got some Donut House that's not bad, either. I don't really have anything against plain ol' Maxwell House or JFG, either. 

I like the Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee, but haven't seen any for sale lately. The coffee aisle at the grocery store is always stacked full of durn nasty Starbucks and Dunkin' Donut and Folgers with no room left for anything else.


----------



## mark-7mag

I picked up some McDonalds coffee at Publix not long ago and really liked it.I didn't know you could buy it in the store.  I've always liked McDonald's coffee


----------



## Cmp1

Try some dunkin doughnuts,,,, some good coffee,,,, doughnuts not too bad,,,, not as good as Tim Hortons,,,, best coffee I've ever tasted,,,, I've grinded many, still not as good as Tim Hortons,,,,


----------



## 3ringer

mark-7mag said:


> I picked up some McDonalds coffee at Publix not long ago and really liked it.I didn't know you could buy it in the store.  I've always liked McDonald's coffee



Hmm, I didn't know this either. Mickey D's has some pretty good coffee and it's only a buck for a large.


----------



## 3ringer

If Krispy Kreme had a good coffee, they would increase their sales. If you want good coffee and donuts, you have to go to two different places. Krispy Kreme for donuts and Dunkin Donuts for coffee.


----------



## specialk

not real picky.....has to be hot, black, and I like to chew mine a little before I swallow......


----------



## ryork

Don't care for most Starbucks products, Maxwell House or Folgers. Not real picky outside of that though. Will usually buy the Seattle's Best of Gevalia whichever is on sale.


----------



## TJay

Anyone tried Black Rifle Coffee?


----------



## Cmp1

3ringer said:


> If Krispy Kreme had a good coffee, they would increase their sales. If you want good coffee and donuts, you have to go to two different places. Krispy Kreme for donuts and Dunkin Donuts for coffee.



Agreed on the coffee,,,, but the double chocolate doughnuts from dunkin doughnuts are the best,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave

I'm a Kona drinker and really like the Lion brand.


----------



## Dub

I'm the only coffee drinker in my home.  This is a good thing because I have zero oversight by the Ways & Means Committee.   I'm free to procure and enjoy at whatever level I deem appropriate.  

Suffice to say that I brew a pot every single morning.  

I tend to prefer grinding my beans just prior to brewing.

Dark roasts are my favorite.  Starbucks Komado Dragon is my current readily available favorite.   Occasionally I'll really go all out and score a bag of 100% Blue Mountain beans from Jamaica.  I'll savor that by the cup, though....and brew a single cup of expresso at a time with it.  Uber strong yet zero bitterness....and will get you up and alert and it cuts through morning arthritis really nicely.   That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


Usual fodders are available  from my normal grocery stores if I don't take the time to swing by Starbucks.  

















Sometimes I'll have to resort to ground and this stuff isn't bad at all.....dark yet smooth not bitter....it's very misleading with it's smoothness.       Lived off this stuff down in Nola last St. Patrick's day week.   Community Coffee was the house hotel coffee......and charbroiled oysters and other drinks were a simple stumble down Bourbon Street.    What a week.......I remember much of the week.....among the most vivid was the recovery coffee each day at early noon, lol.






My shirt best described the week...










Coffee is a daily thing.....a ritual.....a part of the culture around my home, it would appear.  

My son recently told me that I woke him up crazy early on one of my weekdays off work.    He said he could hear the grinder doing it's chore.   

I apologized to him for the noise.....he belayed my concern saying that he really enjoys how it smells when I brew it and also that he knows it's the precursor to his breakfast about to be cooked.

Little joker is right, too.    

Coffee always leads the way to better endeavors.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Just a tip, the darker the roast, the more caffeine is cooked out of the bean.


----------



## Paymaster

TJay said:


> Anyone tried Black Rifle Coffee?



Just placed an order with them. Wanted a cup too but both cup styles were sold out.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Maxwell House at home and Folgers waiting at work when I arrive. Wifey prefers MH so there you have it.


----------



## krazybronco2

TJay said:


> Anyone tried Black Rifle Coffee?



i just got some of the k cups in the caffinated as you know what and i really like it. and drink it the way it should be drunk black!


----------



## Scotsman

TJay said:


> Anyone tried Black Rifle Coffee?



I got some after they said they were going to hire 10,000 veterans. It is very good. The kcup top looks like a big shotgun shell or centerfire cartridge and has a bit of graphic wording.


----------



## 3ringer

Sams Club just started carrying a whole bean coffee called Mount Comfort. It is from Costa Rica. It cost 12 bucks for a 2.5 lb bag. It is a medium roast. It is pretty good. Sams Club breakfast blend whole bean is still our favorite and a good value at 14 bucks.


----------



## Paymaster

Got the Black Rifle Coffee shipment yesterday. I ground a batch this morning and man that stuff is fantastic! More orders will be forthcoming.


----------



## TJay

Paymaster said:


> Got the Black Rifle Coffee shipment yesterday. I ground a batch this morning and man that stuff is fantastic! More orders will be forthcoming.



That is good to hear!  I will be placing an order shortly!


----------



## Dub

Paymaster said:


> Got the Black Rifle Coffee shipment yesterday. I ground a batch this morning and man that stuff is fantastic! More orders will be forthcoming.







Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Paymaster

Dub said:


> Gonna give it a try.



It's right up there with Blue Mt.or Kenya AA to me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Paymaster said:


> Got the Black Rifle Coffee shipment yesterday. I ground a batch this morning and man that stuff is fantastic! More orders will be forthcoming.



Which roast did you get?


----------



## Paymaster

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Which roast did you get?



The "Just Black Coffee Blend", whole bean.


----------



## Big7

The kind with a full cup of Baileys Irish Cream and Kahlua
with a tablespoon of coffee.


----------



## Jeff C.

Would like to try that black rifle.


----------



## 3ringer

For those that use cream in their coffee , what do you use ? It makes a huge difference in the taste of your coffee. We use real whipping cream in our coffee . It taste much better than half and half or the powdered creamer. We are such coffee snobs, we take our coffee pot and coffee beans with us on vacation.


----------



## biggdogg

3ringer said:


> For those that use cream in their coffee , what do you use ? It makes a huge difference in the taste of your coffee. We use real whipping cream in our coffee . It taste much better than half and half or the powdered creamer. We are such coffee snobs, we take our coffee pot and coffee beans with us on vacation.



Yep. My coffee pot goes on vacation with me as well! As far as creamer, I use the CoffeeMate Italian Sweet Cream. But I only use enough to give my coffee a little color.

Gonna have to give the BRC a try here soon.


----------



## Cmp1

3ringer said:


> For those that use cream in their coffee , what do you use ? It makes a huge difference in the taste of your coffee. We use real whipping cream in our coffee . It taste much better than half and half or the powdered creamer. We are such coffee snobs, we take our coffee pot and coffee beans with us on vacation.



I like just a little milk in mine,,,, or half and half,,,, no sugar,,,, I'm sweet enough,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches

3ringer said:


> For those that use cream in their coffee , what do you use ? It makes a huge difference in the taste of your coffee. We use real whipping cream in our coffee . It taste much better than half and half or the powdered creamer. We are such coffee snobs, we take our coffee pot and coffee beans with us on vacation.



I'll use whip cream sometimes as well, it's good in coffee. But Coffeemate's Hazelnut flavored coffee creamer is what I usually use. Goes great with gourmet coffee, such as Folgers instant coffee!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

3ringer said:


> For those that use cream in their coffee , what do you use ? It makes a huge difference in the taste of your coffee. We use real whipping cream in our coffee . It taste much better than half and half or the powdered creamer. We are such coffee snobs, we take our coffee pot and coffee beans with us on vacation.



Half and half for me.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Silver Britches said:


> I don't have the guts for anything too strong, so I keep it simple.  A cup of Folgers instant coffee works for me. I got to have a lil sugar and creamer in it as well.
> 
> View attachment 898020
> 
> I don't care for real strong coffee, but most everyone else who I know that drinks the stuff, likes theirs very strong. My best friend and his gf drink some of the strongest coffee I've ever tasted. Just the smell of it will make your head spin. It smells like burning tires to me, but they love that junk.
> 
> I have to shop in the baby food section for my coffee.




I sure remember that bottle, it's all my grandmother would serve in her house.


----------



## lagrangedave

I was in a hotel one morning fixing my coffee and an older black lady said here try this instead of sugar. She gave me two Hershey's kisses which I added along with crème it was great.


----------



## Stroker

Maxwell House or Folger's medium roast with Kahlua Mocha or French Vanilla and Bailey's Irish Cream works for me.


----------



## SGADawg

Green Mountain Breakfast Blend or GM Nantucket Blend in the Keurig for me!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I cannot stand coffee with anything added to it. I like it strong and black.


----------



## JB0704

Prefer Starbucks Sumatra dark roast, but it's expensive.  So I buy Seattle's Best dark roast, about $2 less per bag.  I grind the beans myself, and drink 1 pot a day.   Cream n sugar added.......I ain't cool enough to drink it black.


----------



## Paymaster

For me, straight up black, with a exception of Mayfield eggnog added, every now and then, during Christmas time.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Silver Britches said:


> I'll use whip cream sometimes as well, it's good in coffee. But Coffeemate's Hazelnut flavored coffee creamer is what I usually use. Goes great with gourmet coffee, such as Folgers instant coffee!



A spoon of ice cream works good too


----------



## Oldstick

I know better than to post in this thread but I will anyway.

I have never been all that particular about my coffee.  Most any of common brands will do fine for me.  Even the Folgers instant is fine, if that is what you are serving. As long as it tastes like coffee.

Never liked it very strong or too weak.  The coffee at McD's is perfect strength and flavor to me.

Not saying I don't enjoy any of those super premium blends you guys are talking about, but I just don't care enough to go out of the way for it on a day to day basis.


----------



## Cmp1

Oldstick said:


> I know better than to post in this thread but I will anyway.
> 
> I have never been all that particular about my coffee.  Most any of common brands will do fine for me.  Even the Folgers instant is fine, if that is what you are serving. As long as it tastes like coffee.
> 
> Never liked it very strong or too weak.  The coffee at McD's is perfect strength and flavor to me.
> 
> Not saying I don't enjoy any of those super premium blends you guys are talking about, but I just don't care enough to go out of the way for it on a day to day basis.



I'm with you,,,, but if I'm out or going fishing, I'll take a Tim Hortons or dunkin doughnuts, or even Speedway,,,,


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I am a coffee junky. I like it black and I don't care what kind. I woke up early Monday and discovered that my coffee maker had given up its ghost. By 8:30, I was heading to Walmart, stopping along the way to get a cup. Walmart sold me two coffee makers. Don't want it to happen again.


----------



## Paymaster

Hooty Hoot said:


> I am a coffee junky. I like it black and I don't care what kind. I woke up early Monday and discovered that my coffee maker had given up its ghost. By 8:30, I was heading to Walmart, stopping along the way to get a cup. Walmart sold me two coffee makers. Don't want it to happen again.




Gotta have that spare! I do too!


----------



## elfiii

I like my coffee like I like my women - bitter.


----------



## Cmp1

elfiii said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women - bitter.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, or hot and black,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger

Our brand is Kroger Premium. We use it mostly in a drip maker. I also have an electric percolator we use occasionally.
The best coffee is made with one of those little Vietnamese stainless steel pour over cups like this. The Vietnamese over here use  Cafe Du Monde from New Orleans and Condensed milk.

https://www.amazon.com/Vietnamese-C...-spons&keywords=vietnamese+coffee+maker&psc=1


----------



## Artfuldodger

I recently had some Greek coffee that was good but not to the last drop. It was good to the last drop but not the last drop which was like mud. I guess you have to learn when to stop drinking.
It's the same grind as Turkish coffee which is ground to like snuff. You just put the coffee snuff in this little pot and bring it to a boil and pour it in your cup.

My daughter and I were thinking of doing this when we go backpacking as it wouldn't require a pour over cup and filters. Kinda like the Cowboy coffee method but not quite so messy.

The traditional pot;

https://www.amazon.com/CopperBull-T...1487822312&sr=8-2&keywords=greek+coffee+maker


----------



## tad1

Im near Athens so I run over to the jittery joes roasting house and grab a fresh lb. every 10-14 days.  Generally prefer the medium roasts over the darker, they really get you going good!  My routine is whole bean, a relatively cheap steel conical burr grinder(<$100), grind it and drip brew right away.  I can have my AM coffee done within 5 minutes and its as fresh as possible.  Now all that being said, I will drink cheap/junk coffee if that is what is available and at work thats what I will do for my afternoon cup.


----------



## GA native

I don't go for that fancy coffee. Can't afford it, and it taste burnt anyway. I laugh when people are defending their $6 cup of Starbucks burnt coffee and tell me, "I don't know good coffee." If that coffee was so good, you wouldn't have to load it up with cream and sugar, and foam and spices.

FWIW, Waffle House makes the best cup of Joe. 

Aldi brand coffee does the trick 7 days a week. Black and strong.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Artfuldodger said:


> I recently had some Greek coffee that was good but not to the last drop. It was good to the last drop but not the last drop which was like mud. I guess you have to learn when to stop drinking.
> It's the same grind as Turkish coffee which is ground to like snuff. You just put the coffee snuff in this little pot and bring it to a boil and pour it in your cup.
> 
> My daughter and I were thinking of doing this when we go backpacking as it wouldn't require a pour over cup and filters. Kinda like the Cowboy coffee method but not quite so messy.
> 
> The traditional pot;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CopperBull-T...1487822312&sr=8-2&keywords=greek+coffee+maker



Turkish, Greek, and Moroccan coffee are all like that, and not for the average coffee drinker used to "good to the last drop"  I liked it, but it has a spicey flavor, not something for everymorning. A lot of teas ar made like that too. Put your blend in the pot, either add hot water, or cook, wait for it to settle.


----------



## tad1

GA native said:


> I don't go for that fancy coffee. Can't afford it, and it taste burnt anyway. I laugh when people are defending their $6 cup of Starbucks burnt coffee and tell me, "I don't know good coffee." If that coffee was so good, you wouldn't have to load it up with cream and sugar, and foam and spices.
> 
> FWIW, Waffle House makes the best cup of Joe.
> 
> Aldi brand coffee does the trick 7 days a week. Black and strong.



Many folks and myself agree with your assessment of Starbucks, Burnt taste.
But if you're looking for a great dessert, those frappucinos definitely hit the spot!


----------



## tad1

For portable coffee or daily use, my absolute favorite brewing device (and I have used many) which I've been using for maybe a decade now is the Aeropress.  Invented by the same dude who invented the Aerobie flying disc.  Super portable, pretty much destruction proof, super easy clean up (way easier than a french press), and makes incredible coffee that is super smooth.  If you like it super strong, its great right off the press.  I normally brew one up and then add a fair bit of hot water to dilute it up.  Always awesome, and its my go to for afternoons at the house or when traveling.


----------



## Twitcher

I use an Aeropress too and have for a long time.  It makes a strong shot of coffee, not quite espresso, then add hot water to make a great smooth cup of coffee.  It is basically an "Americano".


----------



## Artfuldodger

I have an Aeropress too. I use it differently than the supplied directions. I use the inverted method where you can brew it longer. I wish it was a little hotter than what you end up with.
I never measure the water temp like in the video though. It makes a very smooth cup of coffee. Too many parts for backpacking though.

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## Twitcher

I put the finished cup in the microwave for a minute to make it good and hot.  I use both the inverted and normal way, depends on how I feel when I make it.


----------



## tad1

Twitcher said:


> I put the finished cup in the microwave for a minute to make it good and hot.  I use both the inverted and normal way, depends on how I feel when I make it.



I commonly brew aeropress at around 175 which doesn't leave a lot of room for staying hot. Preheat your mug with hot water if you aren't already doing that.  
I just made an aero press over a full glass of ice.  It dilutes perfectly and still leaves plenty of unmelted ice.  Awesome iced coffee with tons of flavor!!  Not its time to get some work done!...


----------



## Cmp1

GA native said:


> I don't go for that fancy coffee. Can't afford it, and it taste burnt anyway. I laugh when people are defending their $6 cup of Starbucks burnt coffee and tell me, "I don't know good coffee." If that coffee was so good, you wouldn't have to load it up with cream and sugar, and foam and spices.
> 
> FWIW, Waffle House makes the best cup of Joe.
> 
> Aldi brand coffee does the trick 7 days a week. Black and strong.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, agreed,,,, don't know about waffle house, but like I've said,,,, Tim Hortons,,,, dunkin doughnuts,,,, Speedway,,,, or maxwell house,,,, and I'm good to go,,,, little bit of cream or milk,,,,


----------



## Dub

Gonna work through this and then I'll give that Black Rifle Coffee a try....their shipping is mighty high, though.....and it's some mighty pricey stuff.   Hoping it's as good as everyone is saying.

I used to be fine with Maxwell House, Folgers and Dunkin.....then something changed.  I grew fond of the dark roasts.  I like to grind the beans in my burr grinder just prior to brewing it.  Doesn't take that much longer, and the results are favorable to me.  To each his own.  It's sort of like steaks, I suppose.  There are those who swear they add nothing to their steaks....nothing....just flame.  Sorry, but I'm going to at least hit mine with salt & pepper....butter, too,  if it's available.








Anyone looking for a decent and low cost French Press....these work really well:


https://store.starbucks.com/products/bodum-recycled-coffee-press-8-cup-011063549



















Makes enough to completely fill up a 30oz Yeti.  I left room in this one for creamer and the lid but could have come close to topping it off.










Artfuldodger said:


> I have an Aeropress too. I use it differently than the supplied directions. I use the inverted method where you can brew it longer. I wish it was a little hotter than what you end up with.
> I never measure the water temp like in the video though. It makes a very smooth cup of coffee. Too many parts for backpacking though.



80 degrees ?  I never would have thought that 80 degree water would yield decent coffee.

That's wild.....my drip coffee maker uses 205-210 degree water.......and I roll with boiling in the French press....


----------



## bilgerat

Britt from costa Rica latley,... might have to try some that Kenya coffee


----------



## snookdoctor

Anyone tried that cat poop coffee?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Dub said:


> 80 degrees ?  I never would have thought that 80 degree water would yield decent coffee.
> 
> That's wild.....my drip coffee maker uses 205-210 degree water.......and I roll with boiling in the French press....



Most of the recipes say to use 200-205 F. Aerobie recommends using 175 F. From the Aeropress FAQ: Books often recommend a brewing temperature of 195° F to 200° F (91° C to 93° C). This is good for conventional brewing methods that pass hot water through a bed of coffee.

Did the guy in the video say 80 or 180? Regardless I heat water up in a Hot Shot. I would say it's about 200 degrees. I do warm my mug up and usually microwave the finished product a bit. 

I used to use one of those pour over 1 cup funnels like Melitta makes. The trouble with the funnel was the water ran through the grounds too fast. So I heated up some pliers and squeezed the orifice shut some. I don't know why it comes out hotter in the funnel than the Aeropress though.


----------



## Artfuldodger

What about cold-brew coffee? It seems to be the latest rage. I think it would be good for iced coffee. I guess it's the same concept as Sun Tea. I think it takes about 24 hours to brew a pot. 

Ya'll remember making sun tea?

This is suppose to be one of the best cold-brew makers;

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001GSSIO/?tag=thesweethome-20&linkCode=xm2&ascsubtag=SH40619


----------



## Head East

I bought some BRC about a month ago.  12 rounds of Just Black coffee and a few bags of C♠F.  I liked it pretty well so I reordered.  I usually drink good to the last drop.  cut way back on SB.


----------



## Twitcher

Has anyone tried a Moka pot?


----------



## Dub

Alright......gotta work tomorrow....but at least the day will start off in a good way....






Not sure which one I'm going to try first.


----------



## Paymaster

Dub said:


> Alright......gotta work tomorrow....but at least the day will start off in a good way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which one I'm going to try first.



Many great cups will be had from those!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

Paymaster said:


> Many great cups will be had from those!!!!!!!!!!!







Oh yeah.....it's starting with this cup.


I've been using a french press that makes 30oz...perfect amount for an RTIC or YETI cup.

I've gravitated towards using the french press most of the time.  It's about as fast as my older Bona Vita drip machine and the flavor is usually much better and uses only 2/3 the amount of beans and none of the screw ups that are inherent in that Bona Vita design which tends to goof up if you don't fold the #4 filters just so....easily done at 3:30am sometimes.  Design flaw that I believe they've changed.



I wound up pouring the bag of JB beans in the grinder on top of a small amount of remaining Starbucks french roast beans...so there was some mix in the grind....maybe 50/50.

I can say that it is mighty good.  Strong, yet smooth.  The oils from the beans are definitely in there swirling around like flavor magic. 

Looking forward to tomorrow morning's 100% JB grind.



Just Black:


----------



## Dub

Next up is the bag of Murdered Out.

It's certainly a bit darker than Just Black, still smooth.   Great flavor, but I believe I like the Just Black slightly better.  Both are excellent.


----------



## ky55

Great looking stuff Dub. 
I got a press and a burr grinder a month or so ago. Still tinkering with times and temps. 
Man it's a whole different cup of coffee.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I started to order some of their Caffeinated as A Word We Can't Say On Here a while back.


----------



## lagrangedave

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Cuban coffee. I use to be in Miami a lot and the little shots of Cuban coffee would really wake you up.


----------



## Capt Quirk

lagrangedave said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned Cuban coffee. I use to be in Miami a lot and the little shots of Cuban coffee would really wake you up.


What??? You've never heard about my efforts to educate the Cuban communities in Florida? It takes a lot to teach them to make a regular sized cup of that espresso, especially since I don't speak Cuban any better than they speak English


----------



## shotgun

We like the Mccafe and Green Mountain. Sometime a little honey is added  but mostly hot and black.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Usually this.  Maxwell house with half and half and two squires of Sweet Leaf Stevia sweet drops.  But you guys convinced me
 to try the Black Rifle stuff.  Just ordered the 4 pack.


----------



## ky55

lagrangedave said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned Cuban coffee. I use to be in Miami a lot and the little shots of Cuban coffee would really wake you up.



Dave, one of my Alabama buddies told me about those. He said they always called them "eye openers".
I believe they used Cafe Bustelo espresso.


----------



## Kawaliga

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Great Value 100% Colombian Keurig pod. It's actually pretty decent, though I'm not very particular.



You beat me to it. It's a good coffee.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Blue Mountain Coffee. Grind bean and make using my french press. Very smooth tasting coffee.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Has anyone tried Death Wish Coffee?  It is supposed to be the world's strongest coffee.


----------



## biggdogg

JonathanG2013 said:


> Has anyone tried Death Wish Coffee?  It is supposed to be the world's strongest coffee.



Good stuff! It will flat take chrome off a bumper! 

They also have Valhalla Java which to me is just as good but a little milder.


----------



## mark-7mag

I love this stuff. I've only been able to find it at Costco though around here.


----------



## ospreydog

snookdoctor said:


> Anyone tried that cat poop coffee?



Yes I have, but I got setup. My oldest son orders beans from all over and then roast them himself. He will bring me about a weeks worth of beans and tell me where it's from and I'm honest with him and tell him if I like it or not. Well he brought a small canister out and said here is you some fresh roasted coffee and left. After a few days he ask how I liked it and I said well it's alright, then he started laughing and I knew what he had done. He said he only had a couple of cups and the thought of monkey poop cat poop he just couldn't drink it but he let me drink it for a week. It was ok but I don't think I want anymore.


----------



## Browning Slayer

No finer cup than Blue Mountain Coffee from Jamaica. And it's not the same stuff you find at Costco or at any grocery store here. When I came back from Jamaica, I brought as much of that coffee as I could.


----------



## Capt Quirk

ospreydog said:


> Yes I have, but I got setup. My oldest son orders beans from all over and then roast them himself. He will bring me about a weeks worth of beans and tell me where it's from and I'm honest with him and tell him if I like it or not. Well he brought a small canister out and said here is you some fresh roasted coffee and left. After a few days he ask how I liked it and I said well it's alright, then he started laughing and I knew what he had done. He said he only had a couple of cups and the thought of monkey poop cat poop he just couldn't drink it but he let me drink it for a week. It was ok but I don't think I want anymore.



I had a friend who roasted coffee, used to get some good Kenyan from him. Once he sent me something called BoilerRoom to try out. It tasted more like BilgePump than Boiler. I still swear he sent me some of that MonkeyButt stuff.


----------



## Dub

Browning Slayer said:


> No finer cup than Blue Mountain Coffee from Jamaica. And it's not the same stuff you find at Costco or at any grocery store here. When I came back from Jamaica, I brought as much of that coffee as I could.



Complete and total agreement from me.

It's the best coffee I've had....hands down....clear winner.

A buddy of mine was born and raised in Jamaica, moved to the United States as a late teen....went to college here and served in the 10th Mountain Division....supercool guy.  Outstanding person to be around....can grill some mean jerked chicken that is always top notch.

He goes home routinely and always brings some back.

Exceptional coffee.

It's so good that I've occasionally bought it from Fresh Market and Amazon at the insane prices they charge for it when I knew we had close friends and family coming to visit.


----------



## mark-7mag

Dub said:


> Complete and total agreement from me.
> 
> It's the best coffee I've had....hands down....clear winner.
> 
> A buddy of mine was born and raised in Jamaica, moved to the United States as a late teen....went to college here and served in the 10th Mountain Division....supercool guy.  Outstanding person to be around....can grill some mean jerked chicken that is always top notch.
> 
> He goes home routinely and always brings some back.
> 
> Exceptional coffee.
> 
> It's so good that I've occasionally bought it from Fresh Market and Amazon at the insane prices they charge for it when I knew we had close friends and family coming to visit.



Can you post a link to what you buy? I'd love to try it


----------



## AceOfTheBase

K-cups: Costco Pacific Bold, Caribou Blend, Dunkin Doughnuts


----------



## EJC

Krogers donut shop medium roast is very good, half the price of folgers too!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Dub said:


> Complete and total agreement from me.
> 
> It's the best coffee I've had....hands down....clear winner.
> 
> A buddy of mine was born and raised in Jamaica, moved to the United States as a late teen....went to college here and served in the 10th Mountain Division....supercool guy.  Outstanding person to be around....can grill some mean jerked chicken that is always top notch.
> 
> He goes home routinely and always brings some back.
> 
> Exceptional coffee.
> 
> It's so good that I've occasionally bought it from Fresh Market and Amazon at the insane prices they charge for it when I knew we had close friends and family coming to visit.



Man alive, other than the coffee, I miss the jerk chicken and pork more than anything!!





mark-7mag said:


> Can you post a link to what you buy? I'd love to try it



You'll pay around $4.00 or more an ounce.. 

https://www.amazon.com/Island-Blue-...038&sr=1-8&keywords=blue+mountain+coffee&th=1


----------



## Dub

What do you guys think of this reply ?


My last order arrived from Black Rifle Coffee.....notice that each bag has different amounts in it.








I reached out to them with a polite email and this picture.


Here is their reply:







I don't know all the ins and outs of coffee roasting, but have never noticed this when being coffee in the stores.

Whatcha think ?


----------



## Capt Quirk

Makes some sense, but I don't quite buy it. Have you weighed out the coffees to verify this?


----------



## Dub

mark-7mag said:


> Can you post a link to what you buy? I'd love to try it



https://www.amazon.com/Wallenford-R...6458220011&ie=UTF8&qid=1499362592&sr=8-7&th=1


When I was buying some as a gift for someone I had my buddy look at what was out there....he said Wallenford was the one to get.

It sure is more expensive now than when I bought it.


https://www.amazon.com/Wallenford-R...6458220011&ie=UTF8&qid=1499362592&sr=8-7&th=1



Capt Quirk said:


> Makes some sense, but I don't quite buy it. Have you weighed out the coffees to verify this?




Seeing your reply reminded me we have a food scale....weighed the two bags that remain and they were each above 12 oz.  AK47 was 12.6   M.O. was 13.1


----------



## 99Tarbox

As I roast my own, I can confirm it.  Coffee gets lighter the more you roast it.



Dub said:


> What do you guys think of this reply ?
> 
> 
> My last order arrived from Black Rifle Coffee.....notice that each bag has different amounts in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reached out to them with a polite email and this picture.
> 
> 
> Here is their reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know all the ins and outs of coffee roasting, but have never noticed this when being coffee in the stores.
> 
> Whatcha think ?


----------



## 99Tarbox

Anyone ever try one of these?

https://www.sweetmarias.com/product/flair-espresso-maker


----------



## Capt Quirk

99Tarbox said:


> Anyone ever try one of these?
> 
> https://www.sweetmarias.com/product/flair-espresso-maker


Nope. And at that price, not likely too. It is an interesting design though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I used to be one of them coffee conniesewer's but gave that up for a good cup of hot black java regardless of where it comes from. In the end it's all about the caffeine with nothing added to it.


----------



## ky55

Broke my dang press yesterday so I'm outta da bidness for a while.


----------



## Bream Pole

Basically I like coffee strong and black.  I use a stainless steel, doubled wall, Nissan French Coffee Press and either Starbucks Espresso Blend or Breakfast Blend whole bean coffee that I grind myself into a coarse grind.  If I ever use cream and sometimes I do just to change things, I use Organic Heavy Whipping Cream. Never any sugar.  I also use on occasion Crazy Fresh Guatamalan Full City Roast whole beans that I buy on Amazon.  I make and drink 600 ml a day.  I weigh the beans and grind 29 grams.  I let the coffee steep in the water for 4 minutes, then press to the bottom and pour it from the French Press into a double wall coffee tumbler that holds 20 oz.  Unlike most people I don't like hot coffee just very warm; so I bring water to 175 degrees instead of the standard 195-200, ignoring what the experts say.  I find no difference in taste based on water temp between 175 and 200.  coffee tastes are the most varied I know of --to each his own.  This is just what I do and I like it.


----------



## biggdogg

This here is some good joe...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

biggdogg said:


> This here is some good joe...



I concur. Just got some before my trip out west and I ground up a half a bag to take along.  This could be my new favorite.


----------



## AL trout bum

I am a little partial, but here in Birmingham, we have about 5 local coffee shops that roast their own beans. Small batch, real fresh stuff. My favorite is O'Henrys coffee, the sumatran gold or the Vicaro's blend. If you're ever over this way, try them out. We also have Seeds, Revelator, Octane, and several other local stops.


----------



## pop pop jones

I guess I spent too much time as an over the road driver.
If it's in the pot, I will drink it. If its day old, it does require some crean.


----------



## Dub

Went by a local Lidl grocery store yesterday morning.

Was my first time going in there.  They had some really low prices on a wide range of stuff.

Grabbed a can of these beans and gave 'em a whirl in the grinder this morning.

Interesting flavor.  Not bad. Vastly different from the 8 O'Clock Columbian Peaks beans I've been mostly using lately.

I'm going to to a mix between the two in the blender for tomorrow morning.


----------



## dwhee87

Cafe Bustelo or Pilon. Espresso grind, sold in bricks at Walmart for $3.


----------



## AugustaDawg

PJ's coffee
Mellow Joy or
Community coffee


----------



## Dub

Got my bean mix on for tomorrow in the grinder.


Already looking forward to it.












EDIT:

I wasn't hugely into the Lidl beans....taste was so vastly different to the regular fodder I've been rolling with.  The 50/50 blend of the two was more to my liking.

I let my Costco membership expire a while back and I've really not missed it due to the nearby Neighborhood Market and other stores.

The one thing I do miss is their coffee selection.  Their big bags of Blue Mountain Coffee blend is some really good stuff.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

these are my favs,  from Costco & amazon.  sometimes add lil 1/2&1/2


----------

